# More roadmaster



## rickyd (Dec 18, 2017)

same bike as headlight my first Cwc springer anyone here know proper alignment sequence? Didn't move anything and the front forks appear 10-15 degrees off to one side I've discovered lower struts adjust and tried that did not fix. Just mocking this up and I'd like some advice thanks rick


----------

